
Windows 3.0 Is 30 Years Old: Here’s What Made It Special - ingve
https://www.howtogeek.com/674574/windows-3.0-is-30-years-old-heres-what-made-it-special/
======
zkmon
Funny that Windows10 UI pretty much resembles Windows 3.1 UI in terms of sharp
corners, no 3-D, no beveled edges etc. All the artistic evolution has become
extinct in the name of modern simple UI.

